# Unofficial new state record bow kill



## bucky (Sep 21, 2015)

Did you see that 600lb bear killed in Rabun county. That thing is huge. Congrats to the hunter


----------



## Joey Youngblood (Sep 21, 2015)

I've heard about a big one but haven't seen any pics yet.


----------



## Joey Youngblood (Sep 21, 2015)

Someone on my Facebook took this pic today, said it was 600? Whatever the official weight, this one is a beast!


----------



## Dyrewulf (Sep 22, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 22, 2015)

That's gonna be a BIG Rug!

Nice!


----------



## The mtn man (Sep 22, 2015)

Are you sure the bear in that pic weighs 600lb? Maybe it does.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 22, 2015)

It's a tough angle to judge, but at that angle I don't see 600lbs.


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 22, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> It's a tough angle to judge, but at that angle I don't see 600lbs.



I thought the same.  Looks 250-300max


----------



## Joey Youngblood (Sep 22, 2015)

I thought 450?


----------



## Hoghunter12 (Sep 22, 2015)

A good friend of mine killed the bear. It is true abt the weight. I Dont know the official weight yet but he told me the bear weighed right at 600 pounds. It took 12 people to drag the bear out. He was definitely a hoss.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Sep 22, 2015)

And Rabun County is tough country to hunt, up and down up and down, up and down! Wow I bet that wasn't too fun taking out of the woods! What a great bear!


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Sep 22, 2015)

I didn't want to say anything but I don't see 600. It's a big bear though. A lot of big bears killed don't get a official weight because scales that big ain't everywhere


----------



## bucky (Sep 22, 2015)

The picture with it in the back of his truck is a lot better. It is a monster. The head is unreal.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Sep 22, 2015)

That is a big bear, when you really look at it. The way its laid makes it look smaller than what it is. Maybe someone has another picture.


----------



## brandonsc (Sep 22, 2015)

Hoghunter12 said:


> A good friend of mine killed the bear. It is true abt the weight. I Dont know the official weight yet but he told me the bear weighed right at 600 pounds. It took 12 people to drag the bear out. He was definitely a hoss.



Can you get the story and any more pictures?


----------



## bucky (Sep 22, 2015)

I have two but don't know how to load pic.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 22, 2015)

Was the bear gutted before weigh in? If not.....Trying to drag a 600 lb bear.....loading it....getting it to registered scales....hooking it up and weighing it......getting it cleaned....quartered......that takes a long time. Sounds like a recipe for ruined bear meat to me. Sure hope that bear didn't die just to make a rug!


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 22, 2015)

I say congrats to the hunter


----------



## The mtn man (Sep 22, 2015)

I'd like to see it hanging, the pic has a bad angle for getting a true prospective, big bear either way, pretty coat too.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 22, 2015)

cklem said:


> I'd like to see it hanging, the pic has a bad angle for getting a true prospective, big bear either way, pretty coat too.



I was thinking the same thing. That thing has a great coat! You can tell the size alone by the guys hands on the ears. The head is in the foreground, so makes the body further away look smaller. At first I thought it was a 450# +- bear, but when you look at the head, my gosh that head is huge! That bear is a P&Y record no doubt!!


----------



## goob (Sep 22, 2015)

I saw the other pics. Def a lot bigger looking than that pic!


----------



## The mtn man (Sep 23, 2015)

I'll bet that bear was a fawn eating machine.


----------



## Hoghunter12 (Sep 23, 2015)

brandonsc said:


> Can you get the story and any more pictures?



I can try to get a couple more pics for you guys.


----------



## j_seph (Sep 23, 2015)

same bear


----------



## Joey Youngblood (Sep 23, 2015)

cklem said:


> I'll bet that bear was a fawn eating machine.



The women and Children in Rabun County feel safer now I bet! Haha! What a Monster!


----------



## The mtn man (Sep 23, 2015)

Yep, that's a biggun!!


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 23, 2015)

Oh, and thats going to be much more than a rug.  That's gonna be a full wall to wall carpet.


----------



## robert carter (Sep 23, 2015)

I`d shoot`m. I would need some of you hillbillies to help me get him out though... My wife and I vacation in Rabun county sometimes and it is one of the most beautiful places I have been. RC


----------



## goob (Sep 25, 2015)

robert carter said:


> I`d shoot`m. I would need some of you hillbillies to help me get him out though... My wife and I vacation in Rabun county sometimes and it is one of the most beautiful places I have been. RC



banjos and all!


----------



## bearhunter39 (Sep 25, 2015)

It may be 600 lbs but i don't see it we killed one in Tn. that field dressed 468lbs and it was a huge bear.I would like to see it hanging.


----------



## benosmose (Sep 26, 2015)

Gotta love Rabun county bears the coat is prob better than most areas of the state I've had some great pictures of plenty of big ones when I lived there congrats to that fella .


----------



## 900 Shooter (Sep 27, 2015)

That is one great bear! I would like to score it when the 60 days are past. 18" makes the Pope & Young record book, my bear was 19 8/16" and I'll bet yours is a lot bigger.


----------



## Shed Hunter (Sep 30, 2015)

*Rabun Black Bear*

I would look into getting that one scored by a local B&C Measurer after the official drying time.  It would be nice to know what his skull measurements are!


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Sep 30, 2015)

Facebook post


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Sep 30, 2015)

Yea that's a good bear. Makes the Toyota look small.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 30, 2015)

Now from that angle, it looks totally legit to be 500+


----------



## brandonsc (Sep 30, 2015)

Here's he gon articial 

http://www.gon.com/news/giant-bow-bear-taken-in-rabun-county


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 30, 2015)

Hoghunter12 said:


> A good friend of mine killed the bear. It is true abt the weight. I Dont know the official weight yet but he told me the bear weighed right at 600 pounds. It took 12 people to drag the bear out. He was definitely a hoss.



Article says "Brent, his boss and one other were there to help drag."

They must teach math different over there.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 1, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Article says "Brent, his boss and one other were there to help drag."
> 
> They must teach math different over there.



Yep. Thought we heard something like 12 people?!


----------



## j_seph (Oct 1, 2015)

Hoghunter12 said:


> A good friend of mine killed the bear. It is true abt the weight. I Dont know the official weight yet but he told me the bear weighed right at 600 pounds. It took 12 people to drag the bear out. He was definitely a hoss.


Brent said it was only an 80-yard drag to the truck. Brent, his boss and  one other was there to help drag the beast. It took about an hour to  get the bear to the truck


----------



## goshenmountainman (Oct 1, 2015)

Sound like some people got the facts wrong, I have been in on a number of big bear drags unfortunately, none over 375lb. dressed and I know how hard they were with four people doing the drag. I can imagine how hard it was for 3 to drag a 523lb. bear out. Congrats on a fine bear!!


----------



## t8ter (Oct 21, 2015)

It may not b the biggest taken with a bow this year.But only time will tell.


----------

